# Anyone have the new Orange Micro Dark?



## starbelly (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm seriously considering getting one to pair with my Mesa Recto 2x12. I was wondering of anyone on this form already had one/has had a good amount of time to play through one. 

Does the tone more closely resemble the Dark Terror or the Dual Dark circuit? Can it do tighter metal tones, or is it firmly planted in the fizzy/fuzzy territory? 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ogami-Z (Oct 10, 2015)

starbelly said:


> I'm seriously considering getting one to pair with my Mesa Recto 2x12. I was wondering of anyone on this form already had one/has had a good amount of time to play through one.
> 
> Does the tone more closely resemble the Dark Terror or the Dual Dark circuit? Can it do tighter metal tones, or is it firmly planted in the fizzy/fuzzy territory?
> 
> Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!



Check out *this* thread that's been started for more info on the Micro Dark. Some have it but are saying there's a problem with the FX loop & popping.


----------



## starbelly (Oct 10, 2015)

Ogami-Z said:


> Check out *this* thread that's been started for more info on the Micro Dark. Some have it but are saying there's a problem with the FX loop & popping.



Oh I've been lurking there pretty hard, haha. I was hoping to get more specific impressions about the amp itself from new owners.


----------



## Mmcgrouty (Oct 11, 2015)

I played with it for a few hours before I returned it. It sounds very similar to the Dark Terror, which I also have. I would say it's less defined and less dynamic overall than the Dark Terror. I'd say it has less gain as well. Full gain on the micro is about 2:00 on the Terror. It tightens up well with an overdrive in front. I probably would have kept it if not for the loop issue, and the cab sim sounding like complete garbage. It's really unusable.


----------



## starbelly (Oct 11, 2015)

Mmcgrouty said:


> I played with it for a few hours before I returned it. It sounds very similar to the Dark Terror, which I also have. I would say it's less defined and less dynamic overall than the Dark Terror. I'd say it has less gain as well. Full gain on the micro is about 2:00 on the Terror. It tightens up well with an overdrive in front. I probably would have kept it if not for the loop issue, and the cab sim sounding like complete garbage. It's really unusable.



I see. I wonder if the effects loop issue will be worked out any time soon. Also, what overdrive were you using?


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Oct 12, 2015)

I played one at a local store and it sounds pretty good for what it is. It had the effects loop pop issue and it didn't sound amazing enough for me to spend the money right now. I might get one later on...honestly for me it is more of a novelty/desk decoration than an amp I would actually use much. 

That being said. If you are looking for a cheap but decent sounding portable high gain amp head...this is probably the one to get.


----------



## starbelly (Oct 12, 2015)

TheRileyOBrien said:


> I played one at a local store and it sounds pretty good for what it is. It had the effects loop pop issue and it didn't sound amazing enough for me to spend the money right now. I might get one later on...honestly for me it is more of a novelty/desk decoration than an amp I would actually use much.
> 
> That being said. If you are looking for a cheap but decent sounding portable high gain amp head...this is probably the one to get.



This is very helpful! Would yo be able to say how the Micro Dark stacks up to the Dark Terror?


----------



## AussieTerry (Oct 12, 2015)

Listened to some 38+ min youtube review, sounded like a pile of mess! I love my Dark Terror but the micro sounds like absolute ....!


----------



## starbelly (Oct 12, 2015)

AussieTerry said:


> Listened to some 38+ min youtube review, sounded like a pile of mess! I love my Dark Terror but the micro sounds like absolute ....!



Damn, I'll need to go check that out.


----------



## MatthewK (Oct 12, 2015)

That 38 minutes video on youtube is not even remotely representative of what the amp sounds like. It's clipping like a mother bitch for one. I played mine out last weekend and got lots of compliments on the tone. I've never played the Dark Terror, but I hear it is much gainier at lower settings. I'm glad that the Micro Dark isn't like that because I find the lower gain tones really nice on the Micro Dark and it still has plenty of gain from 3o'clock and up. The shape control is my favorite thing ever.

Anyway... If you're asking if you can play fast technical metal the answer is yes. I would say though that it still sounds and feels like an Orange. Even with the gain maxed I can still hear all the notes ring out in a chord. It's not a forgiving distortion that covers sloppy playing.


----------



## starbelly (Oct 13, 2015)

MatthewK said:


> That 38 minutes video on youtube is not even remotely representative of what the amp sounds like. It's clipping like a mother bitch for one. I played mine out last weekend and got lots of compliments on the tone. I've never played the Dark Terror, but I hear it is much gainier at lower settings. I'm glad that the Micro Dark isn't like that because I find the lower gain tones really nice on the Micro Dark and it still has plenty of gain from 3o'clock and up. The shape control is my favorite thing ever.
> 
> Anyway... If you're asking if you can play fast technical metal the answer is yes. I would say though that it still sounds and feels like an Orange. Even with the gain maxed I can still hear all the notes ring out in a chord. It's not a forgiving distortion that covers sloppy playing.



Interesting. I'm super curious to try one out myself.


----------



## Ogami-Z (Oct 13, 2015)

AussieTerry said:


> Listened to some 38+ min youtube review, sounded like a pile of mess! I love my Dark Terror but the micro sounds like absolute ....!



I don't know how you can seriously judge the quality of the amp on that extremely poor sounding video. It looks & sounds like he recorded it with his phone right next to the cab.

There's no way in the world you could tell how good or bad the MD is from this video:


----------



## starbelly (Oct 13, 2015)

Ogami-Z said:


> I don't know how you can seriously judge the quality of the amp on that extremely poor sounding video. It looks & sounds like he recorded it with his phone right next to the cab.
> 
> There's no way in the world you could tell how good or bad the MD is from this video:




Yeah, I saw this video and immediately disregarded it because of the poor quality sound.


----------



## chassless (Oct 15, 2015)

the review we were all waiting for! it's finally here:


----------



## starbelly (Oct 15, 2015)

chassless said:


> the review we were all waiting for! it's finally here:




Nice! It sounds pretty good, but it has that characteristic Orange fuzz/fizz. I was hoping it would be a little tighter.


----------



## chassless (Oct 15, 2015)

we've yet to see it with a tubescreamer in front and/or and EQ in the loop though.


----------



## starbelly (Oct 15, 2015)

chassless said:


> we've yet to see it with a tubescreamer in front and/or and EQ in the loop though.



That is true.


----------



## wakjob (Oct 15, 2015)

Also, owners of the Micro Terror have reported decent results from changing the tube.

So there's that too.


----------



## starbelly (Oct 15, 2015)

wakjob said:


> Also, owners of the Micro Terror have reported decent results from changing the tube.
> 
> So there's that too.



Really now? I wonder what tubes work best. I believe it only has 1 12AX7.


----------

